# Probleme bei der Verwendung von Jigloo



## benimus (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich aktuell mit dem Buch "Programmieren lernen mit Java" von Hans-Peter Habelitz an Java. Ich bin beim Kapitel "Grafische Benutzeroberflächen" angekommen, wofür Jigloo verwendet wird. Nach der Instalation des Plug-ins stehe ich vor mehreren Problemen:

- ich kann das Fenster nicht im Vorschaubereich über dem Quellcode bearbeiten. D.h. ich kann es zwar innerhalb der Vorschau skalieren, das hat allerdings keine Auswirkungen auf den Quelltext, der an der Standardskalierung von 300x400 px festhält.
- der Quelltext lässt sich nicht ausführen und in vielen Zeilen befindet sich ein Error.
- sobald ich Eclipse schließe ist das Vorschaufenster verschwunden; der Quellcode wird mir wie jeder andere auch angezeigt. Wenn ich allerdings einen neuen JFrame erstelle komme ich wieder in die Jigloo-typische Ansicht mit der Vorschau. Die ersten beiden Fehler bleiben allerdings.

Ich hab schon versucht Jigloo neu zu installieren.
Ich verwende Eclipse 3.5 und Jigloo 4.6.6 auf Windows 7.


----------



## lam_tr (8. Mai 2015)

Hi ich weiß du machst die Tutorials durch, aber probier doch mal von Google Windowsbuilder, es lohnt sich. Jigglo habe ich auch eine zeitlang benutzt, ist meine Meinung nach nicht so gut wegen der schlechten Generierung und zu langsam.


----------

